# 2016 Chevy MyLink Upgrade for 2015 Chevy Cruze LT?



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! This is the only thing I've read about the Android Auto update, but it's a slightly older article so things may have changes. As far as I know though, it's only available for the new 2nd gen Cruze. 

March update bringing Android Auto to 2016 Chevrolet MyLink vehicles - Roadshow


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

ryan8121 said:


> Hello, do you people know if there will be a 2016 Chevy MyLink software update for the infotainment system on the 2015 Chevy Cruze? It would be pretty cool to have the Android Auto feature in my 2015 Chevy Cruze LT!
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome Welcome ccasion14:

Sorry I have not heard of any first gen Cruze with mylink getting any update to support Apple Carplay or Android Auto. Although, you can always get an aftermarket head unit that supports both.


----------

